

How A Startup Lobbied For It's Right To Survive - sethbannon
http://pandodaily.com/2012/03/27/a-startup-goes-to-washington-how-motaavi-lobbied-for-its-right-to-survive/

======
efremjw
Hard work pays off!

------
subvs
Inspiring!

